# CANNONDALE R800 Vintage High end road bike



## Wayne Adam (Jul 18, 2022)

Here is around a 1997 Cannondale R800 2.8. This was the top of the line Cannondale and is an ultra light bike. This bike was purchased by my brother-in-law.
He was a serious rider. He paid around $2,000.00 for this bike new. Unfortunately, he died unexpectedly about 8 years ago, and I ended up with the bike. It is a 16 speed bike. It is in excellent condition, always taken care of and kept indoors. It is made in the USA, and is all aluminum. This frame size is good for someone under 6 feet. The bike will need new tubes, and a little chain lube.
PPasFF or Postal Money Order
No Shipping but I can deliver it within 50 miles or so. I live in Stillwater, NJ ( Northwest NJ by the Poconos of PA.
Thanks for looking.
Wayne


----------

